

Improve your productivity with physical Kanban boards - dgarner
https://medium.com/p/4c235262ffa3

======
dannyking
I really like this approach. The key thing for me is the omnipresence: having
a nice big list next to you all of the time I think would be a great reminder
of your priorities. I'll try this out!

